

A JavaScript library to handle keyboard events - sidcool
https://github.com/marquete/kibo

======
sjs
Having looked at neither of them closely myself, I wonder how this stacks up
against Thomas Fuchs' keymaster.

<https://github.com/madrobby/keymaster>

------
guard-of-terra
It still won't process play/pause or next/previous buttons in any meaningful
way.

The browser-hardware barrier arising from hardware makers never wanting to
write standards, then never wanting to follow those that exists, never wanting
to do anything consistently but loving to write custom buggy windows drivers
makes me cry like a baby.

Every keyboard in the last ten years comes with play/pause, next, prev buttons
- and the operating system and the browser seems to be horribly not sold on
this fact.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I have a Microsoft Ergononmic Keynoard of some sort, with five buttons labeled
1-5.

Guess what I can do with then on my mac? A whole lotta nothin'. I think I can
choose to launch an app, but it's literally easier to CMD-SPACE and type it in
than to reach for the button.

I long for the ability to have those buttons run complex scripts of some kind.

~~~
sjs
Can tools like Keyboard Maestro[1] do anything or is the problem lower in the
stack?

[1] <http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/>

------
bcrescimanno
Modestly valuable; but only supports the basic latin character set and a few
miscellaneous keys on top of that. I'd be much more impressed if it were
extensible to support multiple character sets and could work with them
seamlessly.

I know that's not really the problem this little tool is trying to solve; but
I suppose my point is that there are much more interesting / difficult
problems with regard to keyboard input that I'd rather see libraries for than
basic key handling.

------
arkitaip
How easy is it to create support for other, non-ascii keys?

~~~
tadfisher
There's a simple keycode map at the top of the source. Should be easy to
modify from client code.

